
Ask HN: How do I keep up with advances in software engineering? - asdev
I read the Dynamo paper &gt; 10 years after it came out. What is the best way to keep up with these developments in software engineering technology as they happen?
======
qohen
Adrian Colyer's The Morning Paper[0] blog might be worth a look. (As he
describes it, it's "a random walk through Computer Science research")

If there are specific areas of interest, you can click "Tags" in the menu and
get posts just about that area, e.g. you mentioned the Dynamo paper, so, you
might be interested in developments in distributed systems. There's a
Distributed Systems tag on the tag page[1] and, when you click it, you'll get
this[2]. And it's a tag-cloud, so you can see by the size of the tags whether
a given topic has a lot of entries or just a few.

[0] [https://blog.acolyer.org/](https://blog.acolyer.org/)

[1] [https://blog.acolyer.org/tags/](https://blog.acolyer.org/tags/)

[2] [https://blog.acolyer.org/category/distributed-
systems/](https://blog.acolyer.org/category/distributed-systems/)

------
karmakaze
Not really following the intention here. The Dynamo paper is still worth
reading now. There are other research results and applications of them all the
time. Most of these take an annoyingly long time to gain adoption so there's
not really that much of a rush unless you're actually in the field of creating
rather than assessing and using.

Why does it have to be "as they happen?" I'm happy to learn about anything
interesting regardless of how old it is. Sometimes an old idea in a new
context can have new applications.

------
verdverm
HN, best source for 10+ years

------
whb07
you read HN?

